# Interested In O & W



## jkamend (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello i am new and was wondering about the O & W. i must be up front and say that i am thinking of the mirage 1 (hope the name is right) as a first watch and a new Caribbean as a gift for my bro. what do you all think and do you have any ideas.

sorry if this seems abit stiff. this is my first post ever on a page like this


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the







forum.

A lot of O&W fans on here, they represent great value for money and the mirage is a great classic design.

I wish I had brothers like you!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome `jkamend`, great choice of watches your considering there









If O & W had a more famous name and were sold in high street jewelers they would be probably selling for upwards of twice the price you can get them from Roy, they really are excellent watches


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

jkamend said:


> Hello i am new and was wondering about the O & W. i must be up front and say that i am thinking of the mirage 1 (hope the name is right) as a first watch and a new Caribbean as a gift for my bro. what do you all think and do you have any ideas.
> 
> sorry if this seems abit stiff. this is my first post ever on a page like this
> 
> ...


Good choises both. Couple things to know.

There are different Mirage models so be carefull that you get model what you like. Some models do not have rachet timing bezel. It is not problem of course but good to know. It seems to be supprise that many crhonographs do not have rachet time bezel.

Also some models do not have sapphire chrystal. It is not problem of course but good to know. Some people do prefer plastic chrystal. Those gets scratches easily but also easy to fix and against sharp hit plastic is the best choise. ThatÂ´s why the real Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch still have plastic.

M-serie divers are called (by some) sellers as new Caribbean. There is very little common between old O&W Caribbean and new except the O&W -trade mark. That said M-serie divers are propably best value from O&W. Those are smaller and dressier than most divers today.

JP


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

jkamend said:


> Hello i am new and was wondering about the O & W. i must be up front and say that i am thinking of the mirage 1 (hope the name is right) as a first watch and a new Caribbean as a gift for my bro. what do you all think and do you have any ideas.
> 
> sorry if this seems abit stiff. this is my first post ever on a page like this
> 
> ...


Welcome to you jkamend. I'm a newbie myself, so I know how you feel, but they don't bite (much) on this forum. I have a Mirage III (courtesy of the inestimable Mr RLT) and it is an absolute joy - a thing of beauty, built like a tank and keeps time like a Victorian stationmaster.

If you were looking for opinions, I think Griff did a review in the 'reviews' (naturally) section here, and there are a couple on the watchuseek site, but you have to find the 'old forum by brand' section and page through to Nov 2004 (chap called Dennis Smith took some lovely photos).

Good luck with the deliberations

Nick


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nickk said:


> inestimable Mr RLT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to look that up on dictionary.com

inÂ·esÂ·tiÂ·maÂ·ble _adj_

Of immeasurable value or worth; invaluable: â€œshared all the inestimable advantages of being wealthy, good-looking, confident and intelligentâ€

I'm not so sure about the "good looking" bit


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> nickk said:
> 
> 
> > inestimable Mr RLT
> ...


I'm not sure about any of it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

Roy said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > nickk said:
> ...


Gosh!... I thought that's "English" language.


----------



## jkamend (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks guys i dont know which one i will get but all of your thoughs have helped.

jka


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Mirage 111 is the best with sapphire IMO

M5 is a great diver, and sapphire available with that also, at a little extra.

The M5 IS extra thick mineral though, and the bezel does protect it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi and Welcome. I only have one O&W at the monment







but I dont think it will be the last.







There really nice watches and for the price you cant really go wrong.


----------

